# Transporting pets to new zealand



## Mz95

Hi i have just moved to new zealand, i have 4 pets in spain that i would love to bring over. Has anyone transported cats & 
dogs from spain to new zealand before?. If so what is the best company to use and what documents and tests did the pets need?.


----------



## Nemo80

Hi there,

I've copied a link below that was posted by a member to this forum in January this year. It's information about their experience of transporting pets to NZ.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1388026


----------



## Seph Smith

Thanks for sharing


----------

